# Sold the 46, and stand



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

46 gallon Bow w/ stand, cover also have original light strip, big piece of driftwood, fluval 304, with some brand new media and foam to have on hand when needed , fishneedit light-fixture T5HO, heater, timer, eco-sub and bucket with syphon included$200.
Almond leaves bag of 25 for $10
Digital Thermometer Unopened $5
AC 30 for $20 BNIB Sealed
Blue Led lite $10 BNIB Never Used
Aqueon Circulation Pump 700 $20

This pic is older but the same tank different plants 









This is the piece of wood in the tank


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

*Sold*

Sterilizer Sold


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sunny Saturday Bump


----------



## relaxedfish (Apr 24, 2010)

hi, I would like to know if the 5 gl. set up is still available?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes it is still available pls pm so i can send you my phone number if still interested Thank you


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bump Bum[p bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Coralife long gloves to add....BNIB $15


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Rainy Day Bump


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey! I would love that ten gallon, dunno how I'll carry it home tho...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sunny Monday Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Happy Friday Bump to All


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sunny Saturday bump....hope ya'll are enjoying the sun....:bigsmile:


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bump bump Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bump for tanks ready to go....


----------



## rayrayray116 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi just Pmed


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

AC 30 for $40
Blue Led lite $15
Fresh water Master test kit $20 used maybe 10x


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump for stuff I need outta my house


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Bobbi, do you have a pic or know the brand of the blue LED light? Might be interested in it


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Price Reduction on the 46 Set up bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Weekend bump...


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Price Reduced....on 12 gal bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Added new stuff up for grabs


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump...here's to hoping for some sun


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sunny day bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bump to get the tank and all extras out


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bumping down to $350....778 999 6440 if you have any questions txt or call.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Price reduced to $300 for quick sale before tank ends up in storage....I'm sure someone out there could use a purtty tank....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

bump to the top please


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

torn down ready to go into storage this coming weekend....First 3 hunny takes it....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Last attempt bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Price reduced to $250


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Weekend Bump


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Prices reduced bump....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump before I post for partout


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

*46 gallon Bow w/ stand, cover also have original light strip, big piece of driftwood*, fluval 304, with some brand new media and foam to have on hand when needed , *fishneedit light-fixture T5HO, heater,* timer, eco-sub and bucket with syphon included$200.

how much for just the stuff in bold ?


----------

